# Collection of my friend



## curse (Jul 19, 2006)

He lives in Seoul, South Korea, in his mid thirty, an ordinary business man, flashlightholic(especially Surefire)

He signed-up for CPF, even though he didn't show up yet.

I introduced CPF to him.

He is very busy now, So I posted his collection on behalf of him.

I'll show you a little part of his collection(just Surefire lights)

I don't know when he will log in, but you should remember his CPF name.

I think it's worth to introduce him.

His name is madox-01(Hallowed be thy name)

First, His E-Series collection.









M3 + SW02,M6

​








E1-Series collection

​








His Special E2e

​


















First L2 Porcupine

​








Second L2 Porcupine

​













​













​

L6 Porcupine - Pork Killer -​












​













​

L6 & L6 Porcupine​







His Beast I

​








I know Beast I only made 100 and 85 to sell.

​

4 of them in South Korea, madox-01 is one of the Beast I owner.​
He is very proud of that.​












​








His Beast is No.13

​











He has I.C.E.(Immigration Control Exclusive) light

​













​













​

His A2 purple​










Surefire Family​












​








At Korean Hardcoremania meeting(He owns most of Surefire lights shown below.)

​













​

He is also a great collector of Knives, Swords, Model guns, Resident Evil Items,....​


----------



## EricMack (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweet collection your friend has there, curse. Hope he logs in and sticks around like you!  Thanks for sharing all those great pictures :kewlpics: 

Someone go wake up 15's, LOL.


----------



## daloosh (Jul 19, 2006)

Lookee dat red E2e, nice collection madox and nice pics curse!
Come on by, madox!
thanks
daloosh


----------



## greenlight (Jul 19, 2006)

pretty nice...


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 19, 2006)

it's amazing that this collection when undocumented for so long


Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Chao (Jul 19, 2006)

Red E2e with long clip and PK logo..


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone for sure know how many were made?

I think another thread believes there may be up to 10 now!!




ouchmyfinger said:


> another purple A2 - funny how these all appearing is similar to the sudden 'glut' of the dark blue lumileds ARC LS's that are now around.


----------



## Taylorf (Jul 19, 2006)

<- That about sums it up.


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jul 19, 2006)

another purple A2 - funny how these all appearing is similar to the sudden 'glut' of the dark blue lumileds ARC LS's that are now around.


----------



## carrot (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow! What a collection!

The red E2e is beautiful! So's the purple A2, btw.

I'm not sure I've ever heard of the I.C.E. light... got any more pictures/info?


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jul 19, 2006)

uh, how did post #7 manage to quote post #9, before it was even posted? i'm confused.


----------



## farmall (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome


----------



## SRacer2000 (Jul 19, 2006)

ouchmyfinger said:


> uh, how did post #7 manage to quote post #9, before it was even posted? i'm confused.



Ghost in the machine!


----------



## Trashman (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, this proves it--I don't have a problem at all! Not for a long time, at least! Great collection! Love seeing it!


----------



## schrenz (Jul 20, 2006)

Great collection!----But now I feel so poor


----------



## dksd39 (Jul 20, 2006)

WOW- now that I know what a pile of money can buy---I just have to find the pile


----------



## Size15's (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been away on a training course for a few days...

Excellent collection he has! Thanks for sharing it with us!

The ICE bezel is perhaps one of the best SureFires never released (imho).


----------



## greenLED (Jul 20, 2006)

That red e2e is a light not even my wife could resist!



Size15 said:


> The ICE bezel is perhaps one of the best SureFires never released (imho).


Could you tell us more? Is this the same as a Scout Light head on an e2x body?


----------



## Chao (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Curse,
If it's possible, is there any beamshot of the ICE light compared with any other light


----------



## Size15's (Jul 20, 2006)

greenLED said:


> That red e2e is a light not even my wife could resist!
> 
> Could you tell us more? Is this the same as a Scout Light head on an e2x body?



Nope.
The ScoutLight uses the KL4 bezel just like the L4.

The ICE bezel end is the same as used by the X200A but it's kinda like a hybrid between the X200A and the KL4.


----------



## Chao (Jul 20, 2006)

Size15's said:


> The ICE bezel end is the same as used by the X200A but it's kinda like a hybrid between the X200A and the KL4.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweet collection,
Thanks for sharing.


I belive you have some nice ones too,how about sharing those with us 






Benny


----------



## Illum (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweet Collection!   

Must've been a good friend to PK...I never heard of a red e2e before!
:lolsign:
mmm, lucky 13 :laughing:

on the second to last pic, whats that pink light stuck between the Purp A2 and the red e2e? :candle:


Size15's how does this compare to your collection? :huh:


----------



## Size15's (Jul 20, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> on the second to last pic, whats that pink light stuck between the Purp A2 and the red e2e? :candle:



It's the E1e WineLight but the flash or gamma correction is playing tricks.




Illum_the_nation said:


> Size15's how does this compare to your collection? :huh:


I assume that the vast majority of his collection (if not all) has been purchased and therefore my collection is not worthy since much of it are samples for testing and evaluations and the most of the rare ones are gifts from PK and others at SureFire.


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 20, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing after I posted it.... :thinking:






ouchmyfinger said:


> uh, how did post #7 manage to quote post #9, before it was even posted? i'm confused.


----------



## Ledean (Jul 20, 2006)

That is s sweet collection.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 20, 2006)

Great collection. Must have an orchard of money trees in his back yard!


----------



## curse (Jul 20, 2006)

Chao said:


> Hi Curse,
> If it's possible, is there any beamshot of the ICE light compared with any other light


 
Fortunately, I fouund some pics of Surefire I.C.E. and other lights beam shot.(these pics were posted on Korean lights forum before.)


1st beam shot(16.5 feet)






2nd beam shot(33 feet)





3rd beam shot(49.5 feet)





4th beam shot(66 feet)


----------



## Chao (Jul 20, 2006)

:bow::thumbsup: cool..Curse, thanks a lot, those beamshots are so useful to me!


----------



## Illum (Jul 20, 2006)

M6 owns


----------



## Chris201W (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, that red E2e is beautiful...:huh:


----------

